# crazyyyy significat otherssss.....post pics of yours!



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 6, 2006)

haha we all know your s/o can be a goof ball at times.. so post a pic of your s/o  and(or) you being a lil ca-razyyyyyyyy ...haha

&& lets be fair to all the singlesss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








post a crazy pic of you!

so i will do both to be fair =] and because I'm a camera whore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i swear we arent losers haha








andddddd.my non s/o pics that i have no comment for lol.







yeah im a crackhead.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












my faveeeeeeeeeee. what the hell was i doing though?


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 6, 2006)

my italian stallion :roll:


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 6, 2006)

He bought me this dress all by himself for Valentintes day


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 6, 2006)

My boy, I miss him sooooooooooooo much










I miss him doing the dishes half naked and climbing all over his back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss his blue eyes...










If I'm not with him again soon I'm going to die...

And some from his photoshoot so you can all see how amazing looking he is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















And one to show off his body


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hehe here's my man "cooking" at Fort George in Canada.  We were bored


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 6, 2006)

Toga Party!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 6, 2006)

awww im so jealous of all you  with your sexyyyyyyyy mennn =]

miss pumpkin, i hope you see your sexy man soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## Raerae (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_



_

 
LOL... You and that face...


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_LOL... You and that face..._

 
hahahaha i cant help it if im a loser


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 7, 2006)

My Puerto Rican Ninja (NICK)



Me with the booboo face




feel like i need to take some new pics... hahaha


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 7, 2006)

damnnnn mama i dont think you can get anymore gorgeousssssss !!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is one of us and the kids...










I don't know why there is something on my tooth in that pic. LOL


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Here is one of us and the kids...










I don't know why there is something on my tooth in that pic. LOL_

 
Your kids are gorgeous! Your sons eyes, wow!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Here is one of us and the kids...










I don't know why there is something on my tooth in that pic. LOL_

 
you have a beautiful family && you are soo gorgeoussss !!


----------



## shopgood (Dec 10, 2006)

awww all of you couples look so cute!! 

here's my hunnie and me:


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgood* 

 
_awww all of you couples look so cute!! 

here's my hunnie and me:















_

 
you both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













im speechless hehe..


----------



## ette (Dec 10, 2006)

IslandGirl you have a GORGEOUS family!!


----------



## sharyn (Dec 10, 2006)

Bernadette, I really like your dress!
...I never got anything for valentines day except a card that said "Happy Valentines Day" which he didnt even sign...aaawww this thread makes me sad...

aaaanyway you couples are really cute!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Here is one of us and the kids...










I don't know why there is something on my tooth in that pic. LOL_

 
Aawww...your babies are so beautiful!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's my boo...











and are little family...


----------



## aeni (Dec 10, 2006)

Nuff said.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm sorry but I have to add to this after my fun-filled Friday night.









Thank goodness this is our regular spot or they might not have wante dhim on the bar haha. The best is Johnny, the door guys disgusted face in the background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Had to throw in one nice one for good measure


----------



## faifai (Dec 10, 2006)

I woke him up to take this, hence the sleepy-pleasant expression.





Just the two of us! Hahaha. The lighting makes us look like ghosts.​


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 10, 2006)

I did some digging in the photobucket account...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks all, and everybody looks great!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's a "crazy" one, from 2 or 3 years ago, hence I look so young:






And here's one from a week ago:


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 11, 2006)

without a doubt, my favorite picture of the boy




My face is so white, I disappear!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Here is one of us and the kids...










I don't know why there is something on my tooth in that pic. LOL_

 
oooh you guys and your beautiful kids!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_





Nuff said._

 
hottest.pic.ever.   haha =)


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_





Just the two of us! Hahaha. The lighting makes us look like ghosts.​_

 

you guys are beautiful =)


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 12, 2006)

So of course I left this page open and my b/f walked in and found it last night haha. He doesn't care but I was like "ah busted!"


----------



## angelica (Dec 12, 2006)

didnt find any funny ones but I did find this one of me and my dork








This pic was taken with a web cam thats why the color sucks


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 13, 2006)

om sooo jealous of all of yaaaaaaaaa =] you all look a amazzzinggg <3


----------



## ElectroCute (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_




I woke him up to take this, hence the sleepy-pleasant expression.​ 





Just the two of us! Hahaha. The lighting makes us look like ghosts.​_

 
You make such a gorgeous couple! So cute together.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElectroCute* 

 
_You make such a gorgeous couple! So cute together._

 
ITA!


----------



## french-dessert (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_My boy, I miss him sooooooooooooo much










I miss him doing the dishes half naked and climbing all over his back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss his blue eyes...










If I'm not with him again soon I'm going to die...

And some from his photoshoot so you can all see how amazing looking he is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















And one to show off his body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

awwwww i know this post is old ! but u break my heart gurl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









i know the feelingd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  dont be sad sweety !! cheer up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aaaahhh


----------



## kitchengirl (Dec 25, 2006)

my crazy guy Chris and me , getting in the christmas spirit haha!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 26, 2006)

Lily, you guys are too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I have that same polka dot shirt, mine's from target.


----------



## kitchengirl (Dec 28, 2006)

aw thanks , mines from target too! Love that place! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chris has the same clock you guys have ( the girl on the motorcycle) in his room haha!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kitchengirl* 

 
_aw thanks , mines from target too! Love that place! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chris has the same clock you guys have ( the girl on the motorcycle) in his room haha!_

 
Apparently we all have good taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That first picutre was taken at Jordan's old house but I packed up that stuff before his sister nabbed it! I just barebly got a framed Marilyn poster back from her after nine months! Sneaky :spy:


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_.I never got anything for valentines day except a card that said "Happy Valentines Day" which he didnt even sign.._

 

haha I got one of those too... its like.. "what did you do buy this on the way here? at the gas station? I'm surprised you managed to put it in the envelope... "


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_Bernadette, I really like your dress!
...I never got anything for valentines day except a card that said "Happy Valentines Day" which he didnt even sign...aaawww this thread makes me sad..._

 
Thank you and dont' be sad! Most guys are bad at that stuff.
My guy is super good and giving gifts and manages to out-do me every time and then I feel like a jerk haha! I did get him an i-pod for Christmas though so I might have won this one


----------



## Miss Jo (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi

I'm new to this forum, so thought I'd post some pics of the boyf and me to introduce myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























Heyyyyyyyy


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 29, 2006)

LOL OMG these pictures are so freakin' hilarious, you guys are awesome!

I posted this on here before but this is my husband in LUSH's Mask of Magnaminty, lol!!










And these ones are all old, you can tell by the size of my plugsand horrible makeup LOL: 

Here we found tons of dead jellyfish all over the beach:





We ate some raven's revenge and it seriously turned our crap blue.










In my old room I had tons of horror movie memorbilia:





This is last Christmas:





And this is an ooooold one of me and him on our first date, LOL!





And this here woman is also a significant person in my life!  My best friend Gina!  She is the goofiest person I have ever known (after a can of Code Red Mountain Dew).






I love these peeps!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 29, 2006)

awww
this thread makes me smile all you guys are beautifull couples! makes me jealous haha

and nikki thats soo cool that you have pictures from your first date hella cute!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_awww
this thread makes me smile all you guys are beautifull couples! makes me jealous haha_

 
Well whoever gets you is gonna be one lucky man!!


----------



## little teaser (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_LOL OMG these pictures are so freakin' hilarious, you guys are awesome!

I posted this on here before but this is my husband in LUSH's Mask of Magnaminty, lol!!










And these ones are all old, you can tell by the size of my plugsand horrible makeup LOL: 

Here we found tons of dead jellyfish all over the beach:





We ate some raven's revenge and it seriously turned our crap blue.










In my old room I had tons of horror movie memorbilia:





This is last Christmas:





And this is an ooooold one of me and him on our first date, LOL!





And this here woman is also a significant person in my life! My best friend Gina! She is the goofiest person I have ever known (after a can of Code Red Mountain Dew).






I love these peeps!!_

 
you guys are toooooo effin cute!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 30, 2006)

everyone looks so cute.


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Dec 30, 2006)

This thread is too cute!  You all look great, some of the pictures are so fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I thought I'd post my man-shape too... I hope the pictures don't come out huge!

Here he is doing what he likes to do best...





We were just hanging around chilling at home yesterday, so I took a couple then.  Here he is just looking plain handsome (excuse the hand round his neck in this, I was NOT pulling a decent face!)






 And here are the three of us (Bean the cat is our little gal ha ha)





Sorry the pics are so big


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 30, 2006)

You guys are like a PERFECT couple, Amy!  HOW CUTE!!!!  He totally doesn't seem like one of those typical jerk-rockabilly guys. You are lucky to have found a good one!  We have a cat that we consider our baby too, lol.


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Dec 30, 2006)

Aww thankyou Nikki!  I know I am lucky he isn't a typical jerky-billy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your pictures are ADORABLE (the spider one made me giggle) and you are such a doll!  I love the one of your man rocking the lush mask!  Hee hee, I actually got Cal using an eyebrow brush yesterday!  Now why didn't i get pictures of that? You make a lovely couple. And you have kitty too?  Callum loves Bean so much that he often goes to see her before me when he gets here.

Couldn't help spying your bat cardigan in the christmas picture - SO jealous!  
Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 2, 2007)

ohhh... al of your pictures are just adorable!
here is my gorgeous love.... (and yes, his hair is even longer then mine..!)
the first 2 pics are from when we went to austria in the summer, the third is from a fotoshoot he had, and on the forth he's modeling for my artwork. :loveya:


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 2, 2007)

i think i need a rockabilly boyfriend.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL no no no you don't.  Unless you find a good one!  Most are jerks!!  You have to be very careful with your heart when dating greasers. They like to think of themselves as vintage playas. lol


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Jan 3, 2007)

^So true! ha ha


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 3, 2007)

im so jealous of all of you and your sexyyyyyyy s/os =]


----------



## kitchengirl (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_LOL no no no you don't. Unless you find a good one! Most are jerks!! You have to be very careful with your heart when dating greasers. They like to think of themselves as vintage playas. lol_

 
 oh girl you know what im going through, they think they own the f'in world and are the cool kids on the block.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_i think i need a rockabilly boyfriend._

 
I usually refer to them as douche-bag-abillys or chump-abillys if that tells ya anything!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_





He bought me this dress all by himself for Valentintes day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And took it upon it to touch your butt! Haha! It's a cute pic <3


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 28, 2007)

Me and my hubby


----------



## DorothyLove (Jan 28, 2007)

heres a few of mike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hes my favorite haha
















here is a pair of awesome sneakers he got me...











andddd an awesome sweater from him






and this is how happy he makes me hahah


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DorothyLove* 

 
_heres a few of mike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hes my favorite haha_

 

You two are so cute. I say stuff like this all the time to my fiance... I'm always like "you are my favorite fiance!" or if he asks who I get dolled up for I'm like "my boyfriend"


----------



## DorothyLove (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_You two are so cute. I say stuff like this all the time to my fiance... I'm always like "you are my favorite fiance!" or if he asks who I get dolled up for I'm like "my boyfriend"_

 
haha i love cute stuff like that!

im a big dork when it comes to being with someone, ima softee


----------



## SandMantas (Jan 30, 2007)

this is one of few photos that I have of Chapman and I. It's a bit silly, but I like it. He's extremely sweet!
Also, I think this is the first photo I've posted here. Maybe I'll try a FOTD soon.


----------



## dissedx (Jan 30, 2007)

here is my boyfriend (drew) and i, we've been together for nearly two years









one is of us at my senior homecoming and another is us from like a year ago. and yeah we are young i'm 18, he's 19 and we're at schools that are 10 hours apart! we're making it through though, haha :-]


----------



## girlstar (Jan 30, 2007)

Awww.. you guys all have such cute pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This is Tim and I when we we first dated. We were 16 and 17 (respectively), which is why we look so young! Oh the clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh the hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








We broke up due to distance, dated other people, but we kept in touch always. I never really got over him, so I made sure I kept in touch, even though I kept telling myself I shouldn't talk to him because when I did, it would mess with my head.

But, I guess there was a reason we kept in touch because.. this is us a few weeks ago, now 26 and 25, and we're back together after 9 years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Down by the falls, with a coffee from Tim Hortons..


----------



## Vixen (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_But, I guess there was a reason we kept in touch because.. this is us a few weeks ago, now 26 and 25, and we're back together after 9 years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's such a sweet story.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How long have you been together now?  Or in total?


----------



## girlstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixen* 

 
_That's such a sweet story.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How long have you been together now?  Or in total?_

 
We were together for about 6 months back then.. broke up, and he dated another girl for something like 7 years! They broke up early last year, and I was seeing someone until November, so we didn't get together. But we finally did at the end of December.. the 29th to be exact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is a pretty crazy story.. I always say we have the perfect love story


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Feb 1, 2007)

my love muffin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## messhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Here's us...
He made fun of my sweater because he said my hood (unzipped) looks like a cape...


----------



## xsparkage (Feb 1, 2007)

heheh everyones cute!!

heres my boy and me!


----------



## aziza (Feb 1, 2007)

He's not a big picture taker but I've managed to snap a few through the years
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's crazy how much we've changed. He was the sax player in the Gospel Choir and I was a soprano...the rest is  history.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the beginning:

2003





2004






2005





2005






Me and my short hair lol











One of my fave pics of us





Us today! He looks so calm in (most) his picture's but he's a real nut. I love him.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 3, 2007)

SumtingSweet you are soooo gorgeous!!! and you both look soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 3, 2007)

Aaaawwww everyone looks so happy!!!

I'm missing my boy a lot today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So here's a couple pics to remind myself that I'll be with him as soon as we can...


----------



## MACreation (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_Aaaawwww everyone looks so happy!!!

I'm missing my boy a lot today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So here's a couple pics to remind myself that I'll be with him as soon as we can...









_

 

You are sooo pretttty!!! He is very lucky


----------



## alaylam (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's some pics of me and my lovely boy... been together for just over two years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He had never ever carved a pumpkin before - I taught him how haha





Winter on the canal in Ottawa





And... if you take a picture of ugly people in bed... you're gonna end up with one ugly picture... hahaha





<3 <3 <3


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 20, 2007)

When I saw this thread, I knew I had to post these pictures of my boyfriend...











I took these the 1st year we dated (we've been together 6 years as of 2-10-07 =D).  He is doing his impression of the Elaine Dance from the sitcom Seinfeld.  Oh man, whenever I am feeling down, all I have to do is look at these pics and I am happy again =p

Here is a more recent one of him...




Visiting Chicago, Millenium Park

And a more recent one of us together...please excuse my appearance (messy hair, and SHOCK, no makeup)...we had to get up at the buttcrack of dawn to watch the sun rise in Maui and take a bike ride down a volcano =)






Sigh...I can't wait to have his babies...


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 24, 2007)

Aaaww that pic of you together on the bike is soooo cute!!!

Here's a pic of my boy with a friend's baby *motherly instinct goes crazy* Aaaaawwwwwww






And here's one I took of him that I loooove. It's not photoshopped, for some reason my camera fucked up and the whole photo came out the colour of our walls!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 25, 2007)

Leo and I have been together for almost 10 years. We are inseparable!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 27, 2007)

here's me & my buttbutt!! hahahahah...

our first date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 when he said, "I never take *girls like you* seriously." Till, this day, I still don't know what that means. lol





recent pics..








his youngest bro & gf to the left, us in the middle, our friends to the right





the girlfriends in front of my babys car!!


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 28, 2007)

How fun!!! What a great opportunity to post the single most important person whom we do our makeup for! The following are some pics of my husband, Mark...

I hope you all don't mind a little crack--literally.





Darkened by the San Diego sun and covered with sand. ICK!





Me attempting to blow out his birthday candle. He's unbelievably 25 y/o!!!





I LOVE HIM!


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 30, 2007)

This was when he was making faces at every picture I was trying to take of us (I wanted a nice one....) and so I just ended up laughing my ass off...





Banquet




Banquet again....He likes making annoying faces when I am trying to take a good pic





Him playing his 1st love.....hehee...





eatin caramels





his lovely beard that I made him shave for banquet....haha

I am jealous of his skin....


----------

